# Trying to find new anti-collision device manufacturer



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw this, looks like a fantastic product!

Now where to buy?

The background looks suspiciously like Duncan's place.

The person holding the loco looks sort of familiar, like he has a beard, even like someone who might wear a cowboy hat and boots. Can anyone help me out? Looks like it works with battery or track power.


(Although I hope it comes in different colors as opposed to that pink!)

Thanks for all the help, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder who that could be?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I was there. But for the life of me, I just can't remember who it was. Shirt seems very familiar though ............................


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Boy, could I ever use that product!!!!!

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

You might be check very carefully for patent rights. I understand the developer of that product has great influence in very high places and has some "heavies" working with him who could inflict serious consequences if the rights were infringed upon. 

I think there even may be a copyright on the image.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

It was at Duncan's. 
I think JJ has the patent on this anti-collision device. 
Of course Stan may have a black market one like it..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

What you can't see in that photo is the incredibly effective WMD in this character's right hand... his Train Engineer!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So I may have it wrong? It's not an anti-collision device, but basically a battering ram?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Poorly executed! Everybody knows the dingle balls should outline the windows, not the pilot! 

John


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

"Dingle balls"...... is that a technical term........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe after the crash, when the loco is in it's normal state (upside down) the dingle balls will properly frame the windows? 

Could the inventor be so clever? It just could be! 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 May 2011 11:59 AM 
Maybe after the crash, when the loco is in it's normal state (upside down) the dingle balls will properly frame the windows? 

Could the inventor be so clever? It just could be! 

Greg 
Not likely, but seems to be some sort of airbag for CRASH.................................


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I dunno Nick, if I was running trains and that was coming towards me, I'd be afraid, be very afraid! 

hahahaha 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 May 2011 12:19 PM 
I dunno Nick, if I was running trains and that was coming towards me, I'd be afraid, be very afraid! 

hahahaha 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd swear that was JJ, but shouldn't the Dismal have training wheels attached.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks to me like something the "International Association of Ring Bearers" might get upset about the usurping the use of the principle tool of their trade. 

Yer just lucky 4- to 6-year-olds don't know much about lawsuits.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I am not sure, But I think JJ stole those pillows from Nick*@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 28 May 2011 05:19 PM 
*I am not sure, But I think JJ stole those pillows from Nick*@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
NOPE, Crash DOES ALRITE ON HIS OWN.............


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's documented for sure, sorry Rex! 

Greg 

p.s. make any new monster configurations? Rex you should be up to making big boys by now


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I have a few engines I am doing g right now, but no Big Boys yet. I am on a temporarily hold for a couple of weeks. I am trying to get my 1962 Catalina ready for the National Pontiac Convention in Bowling Green KY. Who said retirement was relaxing. I should have kept working, it was more relaxing, at least I could tell people what to do. Now I have to do it myself. Between building trains, going to shows, working on all my classic cars, I don't have time to relax! [/b]@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

1962 Catalina? 

How about some pics Rex


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Gentlemen … you too JJ, 
I was at the inaugural unveiling of this sinister device at Duncan’s. My train was chased by this dastardly unit for several laps. The operator of this a kamikaze kept telling me it was for R&D and I should slow down or halt my train for scientific purposes. I will not name this individual but, I believe the cowboy hat & boots was just a disguise to hide some sort of Middle Eastern connection, and I am not talking about the mid-Atlantic States either! I was lucky I had faster motive power that day or it could have gotten a lot uglier. 
Best, Ted


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chaingun on 30 May 2011 09:36 AM 
Gentlemen … you too JJ, 
I was at the inaugural unveiling of this sinister device at Duncan’s. My train was chased by this dastardly unit for several laps. The operator of this a kamikaze kept telling me it was for R&D and I should slow down or halt my train for scientific purposes. I will not name this individual but, I believe the cowboy hat & boots was just a disguise to hide some sort of Middle Eastern connection, and I am not talking about the mid-Atlantic States either! I was lucky I had faster motive power that day or it could have gotten a lot uglier. 
Best, Ted 


JJ a Terrorist?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah a terrerist in TRAINING 

However the color choice suggests a happier side, could this be 'closet' warfare? 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 May 2011 11:23 AM 
yeah a terrerist in TRAINING 

However the color choice suggests a happier side, could this be 'closet' warfare? 

John WHAT?









JJ is a closet terrorist in Pink?









Say it ain't so JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

At least the whole loco is not pink!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 30 May 2011 10:20 AM 
Posted By chaingun on 30 May 2011 09:36 AM 
Gentlemen … you too JJ, 
I was at the inaugural unveiling of this sinister device at Duncan’s. My train was chased by this dastardly unit for several laps. The operator of this a kamikaze kept telling me it was for R&D and I should slow down or halt my train for scientific purposes. I will not name this individual but, I believe the cowboy hat & boots was just a disguise to hide some sort of Middle Eastern connection, and I am not talking about the mid-Atlantic States either! I was lucky I had faster motive power that day or it could have gotten a lot uglier. 
Best, Ted 


JJ a Terrorist?









Yea I could strike terror in the hearts and Minds of some people in my younger days. Especially the partents of the wonmen I dated. 

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some folks just don't care what they carry.







Ya I remember seeing that thing and ran the other way. Later RJD


----------

